# Just wondering....



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 28, 2008)

Do u guys ever let your mantis out? and just let it roam around? take the lid and place it in front or over them, they will just hop back on to the lid so u can put them back into their cups?

i do that !


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 28, 2008)

i had mine in my plant for a month..  

until it died


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 28, 2008)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> Do u guys ever let your mantis out? and just let it roam around? take the lid and place it in front or over them, they will just hop back on to the lid so u can put them back into their cups?i do that !


Yes, occasionally. But if I'm not right there supervising, it's very brief... just to go get something somewhere else in the house, etc. And only in my closed mantid room.


----------



## Frack (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a Hierodula patellifera that I let out alot, usually it just sits on my knee while I feed it. Ive hand fed it roaches a few times and its really cool, sometimes it wont even grab the food itll just eat it straight out of my hand for awhile. At first I was a little scared it would grab the food to fast and I would flinch and take its head off or something like that but it was surprisingly gentle.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2008)

No. And I don't hold them or play with them either. They only come out for cage cleaning. I personally feel they are a look don't touch type of "pet".


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 28, 2008)

I let mine out occasionally, today I have a chinese out and an orchid was restless, so I let her out and she is laying an ooth. My sister came over for a second thanksgiving dinner and was watering plants in the Bugatorium and she was on a plant (the orchid, not sister :lol: ) and she discovered her and she stopped laying her ooth but started again once she let her alone, poor baby  , I knew she was restless for some reason, but did not think she was gonna lay, cause she took a moth from me today around 3 pm!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2008)

I always handle my pets, mantids included, i wouldnt just let them roam though on there own, if ive got them out to feed them, and i dont want to disturb them by putting them back in there tub then i`ll shut them in the room untill they`ve finished


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 29, 2008)

Mostly, I only exchange longing glances with my mantises. I only take them out when I have guests over or the kids want to see them. Otherwise, they don't get to come out much and go on "walkabout" (to quote my bug-loving mother).


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 29, 2008)

To feed our mantids which live in 1 gal pickle jars we generally flip their lids to feed them. I timed it - the whole operation takes 10 minutes with S. Limbata - 5 mins to eat and 5 mins to clean themselves... then the wandering starts. I can virtually leave them unwatched for 10 minutes but not 11. Or else we let them ocassionally walk around on a fake flower arrangement we made for them as a roost.

I like to sometimes let them perch on my hand to observe them. I think they would be fascinating creatures to paint or draw and i enjoy just looking at them look around or clean themselves, or eat. I do not like them to crawl around my arms much since they seem prone to make a mad hop-dash for my face every time.

I also let my kids hold them so they become used to handling them enough to feed them and clean their cages!

I agree that they are not a cuddle pet like a chihuahua, and that they are best left to hang silently in their cages most of the time - but there is definitely nothing wrong with letting them explore a bit once in a while  

~Arkanis


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 29, 2008)

Not really. They aren't that easy to play with


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 29, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> To feed our mantids which live in 1 gal pickle jars we generally flip their lids to feed them. ~Arkanis


Arkanis, do your mantids get to smelling like pickles?  It seems like pickle jars never loose that odor, no matter how much you wash them. :blink:


----------



## revmdn (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I let them walk around on my hands. They really seem to like it. I feel like they want to jump over onto my face! Also they resist going back into their habitat. I don't let them alone when they are out, unless they are on a house plant, and that's only for two min at the most. Is it harmful to handle them like this?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't see any harm in it, as long as your hands are clean of perfume or lotion, and be careful if on your face, some people say they have been scratched in the eyes.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 4, 2008)

I let mine out all the time, actually I feel guilty if they don't get out on a regular basis. Sitting in a cage, no matter how pretty a cage, is still just sitting in a cage. One of their favorite hobbies is to sit on their perches in front of the TV. They love to watch movies, especially sci fi ones involving giant bugs going on a rampage and eating people.

I handle my bugs all the time, and have never noticed any negative side affects to my crew. Out of all my mantises, I've only had one mantis that seemed stressed by handling and that was my ghost Spook. I did try to respect his wishes and keep handling on as needed only basis since he was so timid.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah, I have a ghost named Spooky. I guess I'm not very original after all. ^_^


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 4, 2008)

i do. i feel it builds a stronger, more "friendly", mantis with habts better suited for the cultured world. Plus its fun haha.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> i do. i feel it builds a stronger, more "friendly", mantis with habts better suited for the cultured world. Plus its fun haha.


Obregon, could you please explain what you mean by: "habits (sp.) better suited for the cultured world" ????? :huh:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 5, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Ah, I have a ghost named Spooky. I guess I'm not very original after all. ^_^


Well they do say great minds think alike... :lol:


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 5, 2008)

Always have despite the objections!!! the worst that has happened is an occasional wanderer usually wide arms or giant asians. They seem to be far more active. When others stay, they leave!!!

But, then after I call in 'team mantid" we find em and put em back on the plant or curtain they were hanging out on!!! As a matter of fact I have had more successful moults when they get to like L4 or so while just hanging on plants!!! One even moulted on the child protection bars on my windows very successfully!!!! It was when they went back into tanks that they ran into problems!!! i don't know maybe similar to being in the wild???? But, they will sometime just sit and watch Naruto or the Avatar with the boys just as nosy!!!! (or so it seems!!! debate attention span) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2008)

-Asa said:


> Not really. They aren't that easy to play with


Well, they indeed aren't much of a challenge in soul calibur..

but i just let 'em walk over my arms.


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 7, 2008)

> i do. i feel it builds a stronger, more "friendly", mantis with habts better suited for the cultured world. Plus its fun haha.Obregon, could you please explain what you mean by: "habits (sp.) better suited for the cultured world" ?????


They become less skiddish (sp?), will readily take to you...they just become "tame" and easier to work with!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 7, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> They become less skiddish (sp?), will readily take to you...they just become "tame" and easier to work with!


Oh, OK.... thanks!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 16, 2008)

Only my females simply because the species I have currently is S. Limbata and the male Limbata's fly like crazy when they get the chance. I've lost 3 males from this :angry:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 22, 2008)

I also do let them out in my room twice a week to let them fly and hang around on my bonzai tree.

They sometimes jump on my face...


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha my friend lost my male orchid letting it out outside haha.

hope he'll live or something


----------

